# Lace Knit Curtains



## CraftyDee3 (Mar 29, 2011)

For all of you who have been looking for the Lace knit Curtain Panels the website is http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=50576220. Hope these are the ones you're looking for. I found a couple other sites with kitchen curtain patterns too. They are: http://knittingpatternfree.blogspot.com/2011/03/lace-curtain-samples.html and another is http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00159&cat_id=373

You're welcome!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

The knitpicks link didn't work


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> The knitpicks link didn't work


The period at the end of the sentence somehow attached itself to the link. Try this:

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=50576220


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

It took a long time to find the lace curtains on the KnitPicks site but in the meantime I found some other wonderful free patterns.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> Avalon37 said:
> 
> 
> > The knitpicks link didn't work
> ...


The curtains came up right away with this link. Thx.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

CraftyDee3 said:


> For all of you who have been looking for the Lace knit Curtain Panels the website is http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=50576220. Hope these are the ones you're looking for. I found a couple other sites with kitchen curtain patterns too. They are: http://knittingpatternfree.blogspot.com/2011/03/lace-curtain-samples.html and another is http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00159&cat_id=373
> 
> You're welcome!


Link above tries to include the period at the end of the sentence. Remove the period and the link will work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I just put in lace knit curtains and it came up the one I had a problem with was the second one.. there was a nice list of curtains but when I scrolled down the page redirected... so I don't know whats up with that one...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did read somwhere that any lacy scarf pattern would work. If you were going to do panels anyway that could easily be made into curtains.. I'm going to do a search through all my stitch patterns and find one I like...then put it on my 'one of these days' list...lol


----------



## CamilaB20 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

